# J.R. Smith



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Hello everyone! 

I'm so happy with our first round pick, JR Smith is such a great player! He's an offensive machine, but he needs to work on the defensive end. 

It's so great to finally have an athletic 2-guard who's bigger than 6'1''. I really think he's a serious contender for the Rookie of the year award! Who else could it be? He's the leading rookie scorer of the preseason, and he just gets better every practice. 

One of the few times the organisation has done something very well!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

It's only preseason but I am surprised and I think the organization is as well. He definitely has the offensive game and still has room to grow. His defense is something he needs to work on but that is to be expected. I hope during the regular season he plays within his role. I think his shot selection is going to be important. If he comes off the bench he will bring much needed offense and athleticism.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think considering the situation the Hornets are in, they should start him. Considering they signed Mo Peterson to a offer sheet in the offseason, it wouldn't be that bad of a move to start JR Smith. Right now JR Smith is as good offensively as Peterson.

Defensively he needs work, but I think the positives on the offensive side is enough to almost cancel out the negatives on defense. I was shaky on him around draft time, and didn't think he was going to be very good, but he's been a pleasant surprise I'm looking forward to seeing this guy improve during the season.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I would start Peterson and Smith. That would be a high scoring offense.


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 040</b>!
> I would start Peterson and Smith. That would be a high scoring offense.


Toronto matched the offer, so Peterson is still a Raptor. And to tell the truth, I'm glad they did it cuz i'm not really a Peterson fan.
And about JR, i'm really impressed with his offensive game but i don't think it will be enough to start right away. He has big holes on the other side of the game but the fact that he's a hustler makes me feel good about his future. He should play around 20 mpg and probably start a few games thanks to the injury-prone Wesley.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

This guy really knows how to shoot the ball, you guys are lucky to find such a young player with a stroke like that. It usually takes years for these high schoolers to develop a nice shot.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

J.R. was the fourth leading scorer among rookies this pre-season. He averaged 11 points a game.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

This guy will be a great player in this league. 

Definitely a future All Star.

I'm going to definitely keep an eye on this guy. Why isn't Byron playing him more? He can play some SF, can't he? Now that Mash is out...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

He should even get starter the next games....If JR would play as long as D-Dub he would be at least as effective as Wesley!!! LET THIS GUY PLAY MORE!!!


----------

